# Sticky  Pups to Dogs



## PRSweetKandi

I want to see some pics! Then and now. Picture of your dogs as pups and what they look like now  That's always interesting to see how much they change to me


----------



## performanceknls

Performance Kennels Barca
first born









4 weeks









about 14 weeks









A few months ago

























Performance Kennels Tempest
about 5 weeks old

















7weeks









12 weeks









Adult

























I have a whole lot more dogs but the baby woke up, gotta go


----------



## apbt2010

Ok here is bear then, 









the boxer isnt mine its my cousins, i looked after him while they were on vaction









Bear Now

















Cali when we got her

















her now, shes 5 months old


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

I actually just found pics of Mya when she was a pup... well 3 months old is when she was found by my friends so that's as good as I can get lol.

You can actually see how skinny she was when they found her 









The day we got her and brought her home, well to Petsmart first for a harness and leash.









And her she is now at around 8 months


----------



## shewerewolf

Alexa around 5 months










Her now at almost a year.


----------



## jpetrilla

*Sonny*

10 @ Weeks and now


----------



## American_Pit13

This is gonna be long I got A LOT of dogs.

Dumae








Currently going on 7









Bumble Bee
















2 1/2 Years old









Faith
























2 1/2 Year Old









Snoop








Bee, Snoop, Lil Mom 








2 1/2 Years old









Xena
































16 Months old









Crixus








16- Months old









Francis








Francis 3 Years old


----------



## meganc66

Baby Belle at 10 weeks old first day we got her, she is on the left








Belle around 5 months old








Belle now, 3 years

















Rudi 5 weeks old when we picked her out








Rudi 8 weeks when we brought her home








Rudi 12 weeks








Rudi now, 2 1/2 years


----------



## MamaTank

Bear and Bee  I love them!!

I got Caesar as an adult (June 9th this ear, he's 6-- no puppy pics  ) 
And And we JUST got Selphie on Saturday. Again, no puppy pics  She's a year old.

But here is Keira the day we got her: 
8 weeks, 3 days old









16 weeks:









Now, 7 months:


----------



## Elvisfink

Little Miss Poison Ivy.

12 Weeks









1 Year









1 1/2 Years









A little over 2 Years old


----------



## Indie

Zephyr, 12 wks








Zephyr, 4 years









Indie, at birth








2 weeks








5 weeks








8 weeks








4 months








6 months








NOW! (13months)


----------



## angelbaby

LUNA

































































CALI


----------



## angelbaby

Crush


----------



## PatienceFlame

Riley 









2yrs









Bogart









1yr


----------



## pitbullove

My dog bailey , at about 6 weeks or so :









Bailey now :


----------



## Sondra74

Sidney at 9 weeks and at 12.5 months. Motocross will just have to get the Daemonster and Brockstar pics up. He's got access to the baby pics.


----------



## ames

WOW loving everyone pictures  Such a cool way to see the pups. I want to comment on all, lol. But thats gets too much. i will say Lisa LOVE Tempest tongue sticking out and Angel LOVE the picture with Crush looking at the other pup, so cute and serious lol

here is Gargamel's at 6-7 weeks









around 3 months
































5 months









10 months









under 2









around 2 years
















2 and a half:









At 3 years:









About 3 and a half
























Four Years


----------



## Mach0

awesome pics folks!!!. I didnt get Blue as a pup but I got Onyx at 4 weeks old


----------



## 9361

Helena at 2 days









4 weeks









6 months









9 months


----------



## SideKick

This is the only digital photo of bridgette as a pup that I have








Our first battle with mange


----------



## EL CUCO

only puppy pic I have left of Star  (on the left) @ 3months
















@ 9years old
















@ 14 years old...we upgraded her from doggy bed to twin size bed 









This is Prince Knuckles my bulldog @ 6weeks








@ 10 months








@ 2 years

















next year I can post Zorro before n after shots


----------



## Carriana

Loki the day we brought him home (we thought 8 weeks at the time but now I am thinking more like 6...):

































A little bigger, making his many "I'm not getting into trouble" faces:

































At about a year:

















About 2 years:

















3 years: 

















And now at 4:

































And here is Lady B, for kicks:
When my inlaws first got her and she met the boys for the first time...COOTIES!



























Now (in laws got fed up with her and gave her to us 2 years ago):


----------



## Celestial88

Dakota as a puppy:
































Now at 2 years old:


----------



## KMdogs

Earliest on this computer: 14ish weeks









10 months









16 months (couple months ago)









very young lol









6 months









1 year









17 months


----------



## apbt2010

I wanted to post some of shiloh an roxy as a puppy to now 

shiloh as a puppy, not qutie sure how old he was, 

























shiloh now

















roxy when i got her she was 6 weeks old

















My mom holding her 








Me with my baby









































Roxy Now, 3 yrs old


----------



## Black Rabbit

Dosia with his litter around 5 weeks 









around 12 weeks









5 months

























around 10 months

















D's first birthday 









a year and a half old

























2 years old

































And current, he turns 3 on Halloween


----------



## meno222

about four months
















six months








now


----------



## r0ckah0l1c

iPrepare for me to edit this post about a million times as I have over 3000 pics on my phone and 39 pages of pibble photos on photobucket...

Lily the first day we got her (4 weeks 4.5lbs):








6 weeks








8 weeks









Leo the first day we got him (8 weeks 12lbs):








Sometime in between lol








6 months









Lily (8 months) & Leo (9 months):


----------



## Sunday2009

*Sunday ....Before and After*

Sunday from 8wks to 18 months


----------



## aprilortego

We didn't get Nila until she was 4 months old but the breeder sent us a text message the other day with a puppy picture )









Nila the day we got her at 4 months









A few weeks after we got her, she was fixed and had her ears clipped around 5 months









6 months









Around 10 months









One Year

































And Just for fun


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Well, he's not full grown but I'll toss a few up anyways.

Brand new obviously


















Kane at almost 6 Months


















Kane last Month - 9/10 Months









I give out before he does most of the time haha - and note the *awesome Nizmo collar.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

Just found an adult picture of Axle that I had to sell almost a year ago. He's supposedly an AmStaff... But I'm not entirely sure since he was given to us by friends.

Itty Bitty








3ish months old, right before we sold him









Just under 1yr old


----------



## BlueBullyLover

Tonka...pic heavy
1st week
















2nd Week
















3rd Week
















4 weeks








6 weeks








7 weeks








10 weeks








12 weeks








14 weeks








15 weeks...Present


----------



## BlueBullyLover

Stormie Rayne...
6 weeks








7 weeks








8 weeks








9 weeks








12 weeks








16 weeks








6 months








10 months








1 year
















21 months. Present


----------



## Trojanboi400

I don't have any pup pics of Bear

Cookie being shy @ 6.5 wks








Cookie home @ 8 wks








@ 3 mos








Cookie now


----------



## Papi_

These pictures are from when i got him at 11 weeks till now 6 months.

Sometimes i wish i could put him in a time machine ,on a flight back to 11 weeks .


----------



## angelbaby

I posted some in here but made a new one for each dog { minus zeke we havent had him that long}

pep got her after she was a year old but i think she has matured since we first got her


----------



## Ishdat a Pitbull?

2 weeks old








my boy on top of his bro at 4 weeks.








8 weeks old








12 weeks, ears almost healed up








9 1/2 months


----------



## rodrigo

Samson a week old or so .... (i bought him from PA...flew out to jersey and picked him up 10 weeks after he was born and brought him back to Los Angeles )...










couple weeks



















3-4 weeks maybe










about 6 weeks ?? idk lol i would just get pictures every week from breeder










7 weeks










8-9 weeks










present time a few days short of 7 months.




























last saturday Samson and Alexander my 2 babies lol .....baby on the right is 6ft3 16 yrs old., baby on the left 50.6 lbs 7 months old 19 inches tall.


----------



## fishinrob

Maggie at 8 weeks









10wks









12weeks










Maggie at 1 year









1 year









15 months









18 months









18 months









just shy of 2 years









Just shy of 2 years

















Tired pitbull is a happy pitbull


----------



## MamaTank

Keira at 8 weeks: 



At roughly 6 months:



Now at 1 year:


----------



## AdamB

Here's Rosey at 4 weeks when we went to pick her out.










And here she is when we got her at 8 weeks










Here she is caught red-handed at 7 months at my girlfriend's mom's house. We're still not sure how she got up on that counter.










And here she is a couple days ago (almost 8 months) catching some rays on the floor


----------



## ChicoG




----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

O'Malley's journey to adulthood;


----------



## Blitz

Blitz 7 weeks old 









10 weeks I think 









4 months








Today 5 months


----------



## atomic

Everyone's dogs are so adorable  love watching the transformations.

Odyssey, 3 months.









4 months.









6 months.









8 months.









Presently (4 years).


----------



## rabbit

Love looking at all the beautiful dogs decided to share mine even though they are still fairly young (but they'll always be pups to me)
here is Sam 
















he is now a 9 month old pup








here is Jojo
















Here he is now 2 years old


----------



## HeatherN

My pup isn't an adult yet but I have so many picture of him and he has changed so much already. So here he is:

4wks








6wks








7wks








Around 15wks








Around 18wks and this is him now


----------



## American_Pit13

Spock isn't quite done yet, but hes growing up!
7 weeks








12 weeks








14-15weeks








5-Months








6-Months


----------



## max212




----------



## PRSweetKandi

I decided I would post again since Kandi is still growing  lol. (and I'm bored) I have posted all these pics but I guess it'd be good to post them all together.  enjoy


----------



## TNPittieMoma

All my dogs are rescues from kill shelters in Los Angeles, CA. Half my dogs were rescued as adults but three of them were pups.

Here is Rocky:









His first two photos were between 6-10 weeks old. And the last two photos were of him last Christmas. He was about 10months. 
And Rocky on Easter.









Next is Bluebelle:








The first photo is actually at the pound as we were signing her adoption papers. We were told she was 5 months old. Second photo is her home. And last two photos are of her recently. She's only on her chain for potty time. She's recently learned how to jump our 8foot fence. :/
Her most recent:









And here's Daisy! She had a few most days before being PTS:









First two photo are her at 6months.
Second set of photos are her at a year.
And last set are at 1 1/2.









And for giggles, here are all the bully/pittie mixes.


----------



## Kai

Blitz said:


> Blitz 7 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today 5 months


Your pups ears are very similar to mine. Very cute!


----------



## Renzen

Samhain! Aka: Sammy :3 She is my doll baby, got about a quarter of lab in her.

















8 weeks









4 months









6 months









1 year









2 years

She topped out at 50 pounds even (right on the dot last time we visited the vet!), though I'm not entirely sure how tall she is. When I got her she was 6 pounds, and boy has she grown!


----------



## LovemyPitty

*Lennox at 10ish weeks*










3 MONTHS









4 MONTHS (NOW)


----------



## Kahlua'sworld

*Malibu growing up*

Baby Malibu




































Malibu now at 9 months


----------



## mixwell

*My boy Dozer*

Here are some of my boy Dozer from 8 weeks and he's currently about 6 months old. I can/can't wait to see him all grown up.


















































































loving his elk antler


----------



## Armando

My girl from 6 weeks to 11 months.







The day she came home







Sleeping with her brother




















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Opie757

The top 2 are 3 months and the bottom 2 are 4 months 









These 2 are him at 5 months (now). Quick growin boy.


----------



## ~Missy~

Harley @ 9 weeks









Harley @ 6 months









Harley @ 14 months









Harley @ 2 years


----------



## MSK

Not all are my pics since I just got him in February but, here is Louie growing up.

I'm guess about a week old here










About 6 weeks










About 13 weeks after his crop










Between 4 and 5 months










6 months










20 months










Now at 2 years


----------



## bahamutt99

Ooooh, this is a fun thread. Loki at probably 3-4 months old. I wish I could find the pics that the breeder sent me that made me love her before I even knew her. With the ex husband.










Loki in her prime, probably 4 years.










Loki these days, at 9 years young. My heart.










UCDX UAG1 UWPCH URO1 'PR' Matrix's I Defy Gravity CGC TT WDS OFA


----------



## bahamutt99

Oooooh, these are fun, too. Loki at 10 weeks with our Dogo, Jedi. And then at about 3ish.


----------



## bahamutt99

Here is Terra. UKC CH ADBA CH UWP URO1 CA Gravity's Digital Rain Matrix CGC TT WDS SDC1 OFA

10 weeks, just home, chewing twigs.









5 years old.


----------



## Pink

Ah, puppies. :love2:

Reckon it's time to add T now too..


----------



## Orca-man

*My charlie.*

This is my pup Charlie. The first three photos, were taken when she was about 3 months old or so.
The next few pics were taken maybe a month ago. My charlie is gettin big! Shes a year and a half now. Its been like, 7mo.
Sincr ive been on the forums.. Lol


----------



## Sonic LT

Here is Gemma at 6 weeks









12 weeks









6 months









Now almost 10 months


----------



## DieselsMommie

*Now & Then*

Would love to see pix of everybody's dogs when they first got em as pups to what they look like now.

I know my boy is still a pup, but it's crazy to see how much he has changed in 5 months

I'll never forget this first morning...he woke me up by biting my nose...
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Awww so cute!  I get some together tomorrow!


----------



## Cain's Mom

Then: 
View attachment 35546

Now:
View attachment 35554


Then:
View attachment 35562

Now:
View attachment 35570


we don't have any thens of Sheba but here she is  
View attachment 35578


----------



## apbt2010




----------



## TeamCourter

Then of Deuce







Now of Deuce







Then of Gem







Now of Gem















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

DieselsMommie said:


> Would love to see pix of everybody's dogs when they first got em as pups to what they look like now.
> 
> I know my boy is still a pup, but it's crazy to see how much he has changed in 5 months
> 
> I'll never forget this first morning...he woke me up by biting my nose...
> View attachment 35530
> 
> 
> View attachment 35538
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is that Diesel? He is so adorable!
My husband and I were just looking at pictures and talking about how much they change, it is crazy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Loki then:









Now:









Lucy then:









Now:


----------



## DieselsMommie

APBT Mom said:


> Is that Diesel? He is so adorable!
> My husband and I were just looking at pictures and talking about how much they change, it is crazy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep that's him haha they really do change so much so quickly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Carriana said:


> Loki then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:


Lucy makes the best faces she's so cute!

Diesel INSISTED he go for a car ride tonight so as I was driving my DOG around aimlessly I thought of how great it must be that you have Lucy who HATES car rides lol and then thought of that pic you posted and the face she was making! She is so freaking cute! Lol please post that pic again

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Haha, here you go.










We were getting ready to head over to my parent's house to watch the Seahawks game and she hid in her crate to avoid the car


----------



## Rodrima92

Ace then:








And Ace now:















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Then














Now














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

DM he's grown so much so quickly. Diesel is look so handsome though. He looks like such a character.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Everyone has such cute pics!! Love them! Here is my contribution 

Pyra then  she was SO CUTE! 







And now at around 10 months









Lucius at about 5 months when I got him...








And now at around 8 months!


----------



## Katey

Coach Pyra is such an adorable dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

::::COACH:::: said:


> Everyone has such cute pics!! Love them! Here is my contribution
> 
> Pyra then  she was SO CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now at around 10 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucius at about 5 months when I got him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now at around 8 months!


Baby pyra is adorable!!! 
And Lucius is a handsome devil 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan




----------



## DieselsMommie

Awwww I wish we could have like a GP event I wanna meet everyone's babies, I feel like I already know them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Katey said:


> DM he's grown so much so quickly. Diesel is look so handsome though. He looks like such a character.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  he definitely is a little character, my boy can never skip beat, always worried he may miss out on something fun lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Carriana said:


> Haha, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were getting ready to head over to my parent's house to watch the Seahawks game and she hid in her crate to avoid the car


LMAO!! Hahaha that little face!! She looks so car sick aww poor little girl

Yeah I don't know Diesels deal with the car. He kept whining to go out and when id take him out he'd sit and whine by the car. So as soon as I said "you wanna go for a ride?" He perked up and started wagging his tail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter

DieselsMommie said:


> Awwww I wish we could have like a GP event I wanna meet everyone's babies, I feel like I already know them
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My Gem and Diesel are about the same age, they would have such a blast playing together... When we move to our new house hopefully I can find someone for play dates in the neighborhood, my pups love their play dates lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lucy is a DOLL!!  

And Stephan, I like the 5th from the bottom picture of her  purdy gal!


----------



## Princesspaola21

Here's some of my "Then and Nows..."

Whiskey Slayer









Hennessy & Belvedere (Left to Right in both pics)









Envy Skyy









Cap'n Morgan









And a couple of my non bully breed dogs...

Chic-O-Stic









Sir Lancelot









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Ok so i have no puppy pics of Odin since hes a shelter dog ... so i used the shelter pic.

And lil miss princess butt.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Dawwwwww^^^^^^^


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

Ziva then










Ziva now



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac

Ecko wasn't a little puppy when I got him. He was roughly around a year old.


And now...


----------



## smokemama

Smoke at 6 weeks


----------



## smokemama

I forgot Smoke now  at 2


----------



## ames

Hey guys! Figured I would merge this thread since we already had a sticky, might be fun to look through all the pups to dogs people have posted :


----------



## redog

Here's Bob


 
And now


----------



## Just Tap Pits

redog said:


> Here's Bob
> 
> 
> 
> And now


He really is a badass. He just has that "go ahead, hop that fence" look. His heads so big youre lucky you survived the kennels incident you mentioned lol.


----------



## redog

Haha there is no fence that will contain him, or door or window that will hold him in! He is like 8 apbt's on crack! Anchored to the living room floor with a 3/4 inch I bolt and a 25 ft rope. He never gets to make his own decisions or everything would go to crap real fast!


----------



## Carriana

Baby Bob! That's what this thread was missing! I might have asked you this before but shop you know what became of his littermates? You rescued 3 pups from that litter, right?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh my gosh BOBis so handsome! Love his look!  he looks great Dave!


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Ok so i have no puppy pics of Odin since hes a shelter dog ... so i used the shelter pic.
> 
> And lil miss princess butt.


I ♥ Odin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Carrie We lost track of one, Betty. The only dog to ever slip away from us. We get updates on Bud and Riley once or twice a year. 
And Coach, thanks for the kind words. I always need encouragement when it comes to bob. He can be such an A hole


----------



## redog

Lucy the red dog at 7 months with Liberty

Lucy at 6 years


----------



## ames

I love this thread. Makes picking a puppy easier when you see how everyone's turned out


----------



## redog

Elmer 12 weeks

Elmer and Gody

Big puppy

7months

Now


----------



## DieselsMommie

Wow Bobs a big boy!! His head is the size Of D!! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

ames said:


> I love this thread. Makes picking a puppy easier when you see how everyone's turned out


More baby Mel please &#128513;&#128513;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

redog said:


> Here's Bob
> 
> 
> 
> And now


I love Bob 
And how funny I think he looks like Ammo in that first puppy pic!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

DieselsMommie said:


> More baby Mel please &#128513;&#128513;
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hahaha I dont know if I have any you haven't seen! lol


----------



## Cain's dad

Cain's Mom said:


> I love Bob
> And how funny I think he looks like Ammo in that first puppy pic!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I really thought that was my boy for a min ha ha bobs a pretty dog


----------



## Katey

ames said:


> Hey guys! Figured I would merge this thread since we already had a sticky, might be fun to look through all the pups to dogs people have posted :


Now I know why I couldn't remember posting in this thread. Haha.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Bob is a handsome monster. Not something I would want chasing me down, or sitting on me. Haha. But a good looking dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Katey said:


> Bob is a handsome monster. Not something I would want chasing me down, or sitting on me. Haha. But a good looking dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think the sitting on you would be very uncomfortable... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

/www.petguide.com/mobile]Petguide.com Free App[/url][/color]


----------



## Echo4delta

*Echo!*





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

^^^^ SO adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueNoseMama

so very cute!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Echo4delta

DieselsMommie said:


> ^^^^ SO adorable!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, I want another pup though so I can live it with all my heart lol



BlueNoseMama said:


> so very cute!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Looking through old phones and sd cards the other day I found Buddha before I got him!!

My Craigslist cardboard box puppy!









Sire and Dam









And him now...


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

^^^^^ well I done seen them lol


----------



## Princesspaola21

Just Tap Pits said:


> ^^^^^ well I done seen them lol


Lol JTP you always see everything first. Hahaha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

I love LOVE red dogs!!

And that pic of the sire n dam cuddling is just the cutest thing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verdugo

Jr's with 12 weeks until 5 months.













He doesn't like girls to see him naked!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

CH Shox as a puppy








Puppy Shox








CH Shox 2 yrs old








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

Heres a few of the hounds over the years..

"Angel Eyes"










"Ms Kali Ma"







"Pimpin Kane"







"G"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

HeavyJeep said:


> Heres a few of the hounds over the years..
> 
> "Angel Eyes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ms Kali Ma"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Pimpin Kane"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "G"


Nice looking dogs, HJ! Not so bad yourself lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Nice looking dogs, HJ! Not so bad yourself lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


oh you flatter me 

and the hounds say thanks!


----------



## Katey

HJ, G is an incredible looking dog. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Beatrix @ 3 months



















this is her 3 month vs. 6 month comparison










Beatrix @ 9 months


----------



## carbel25

What a beautiful dog


----------



## Katey

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> Beatrix @ 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her 3 month vs. 6 month comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatrix @ 9 months


She looks great.

LOVE her name btw.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

thank you all!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

ABKC Champion Gorilla's New Pair of Shox 








Geeez he was an ugly MF





















































Last week at age 2


----------



## TeamCourter

My girl still has her first toy...She usually destroys all of her toys, but for some reason she just likes to carry this one around lol.

6 weeks









8 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Lucy @ 8 weeks









Lucy @ 10 months


----------



## jttar

Love the Lucy girl!

Joe


----------



## Carriana

jttar said:


> Love the Lucy girl!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe, I love her a little bit too


----------



## mysmileispriceless

King at two weeks till now
































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Carriana said:


> Lucy @ 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy @ 10 months


I love her facial expressions!! I love this little girl so much!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gesse.bella

4 weeks






19 weeks






4 weeks






12 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain

First day I picked up Kain (which was exactly one year ago today - they grow up so fast sigh)

I was sitting in the car thinking "what did I just f###ing do? Can I take him back?" because he was going crazy in the car the whole way home. 



Now at 14 months


----------



## TeamCourter

Aw baby Kain is just too adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alanah31

Bronko at 2.5 months


----------



## alanah31

Bronko now at 5 months


----------



## Cannon from NJ

7 weeks old(6lbs) to 1 1/2 years old(70lbs)


----------



## STiLL WILL

*King @ 2 weeks*:










*King @ 2 months*:



















*King @ 6 months*:










*King @ 1 year*:










*King currently @ 15 months*:


----------



## TeamCourter

King looks great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan

Baby Luna:







Almost grown Luna(tic) - 19 months old today actually! 52lbs. (some of these photos were taken at 13-15months though)







1 year old birthday party...


----------



## leesohsosweet

The day I got her at 8 weeks







same day







about 3 mos










































Now!


----------



## misty

My sweetie is still a baby but I wanna post too lol Tobee from six weeks to 10 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mystikal34746

*Mello My Rednose*








This is Mello. Trying to figure out how old he is. He was a rescue puppy.


----------



## barbieandgus

What Beautiful Dogs! Love the puppy to adult pics! Great Idea!


----------



## Danesnpits

*In the day and the life of Little Miss Elektra*

Just a bit of a timeline I put together of my Miss. She passed a year ago at age 11. She was the most spectacular dog I have ever owned. Just follow the pics and you will see why. God I miss my Little Miss.

Elektra as a baby
























Worst crop ever. She was recropped at 3 years old.








Elektra and I. She was 3 years old here.
















Turning into a true ambassador. I became certified as a canine behaviorist and dog trainer and Elektra started helping me teach my classes








3 American Pit Bull Terrier's and an american bulldog in this class! I was in my element!








Elektra with my nephews. She adored them, in fact everyone she adored!















































Elektra and I at my parents in the Canadian Rockies





























Little Miss was fixed at a very young age but that did not take her motherly instinct away!








Very special before and after. Elektra was a certified psychiatric service dog, with her cert through Assistance Animals of Saskatchewan. She worked with this young man during a horrific frontol lobe injury in the neurology dept. A year later, they never forgot one another. In fact, the photo of us leaning beside the truck was taken 5 hours before Elektra passed away from congestive heart failure. This boy accompanied us to the clinic so he could say his goodbyes to the friend that helped him on the road to recovery.






















Keeping Elektra alive long enough to take her home where my vet said she should be when she goes. What a trooper my big girl was. And how lucky of a mother I am to have had 11 years of pure bliss and unconditional love with my beautiful brindle as she passed on in my arms. 








My tribute to the little brindle dog that saved my life over a decade ago, mitigating my mental illness as if she was a dr, a nurse, a medical device and medication. Never giving up on me, even until the end.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Beautiful photos of a beautiful pup! Thank you so much for sharing her and your lives together with us.

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Pink

Found this on an old cell phone and had to share! We hadn't even brought him home yet. That smushed-in little muzzle and those big ol' ears.. I can't even. <3










And a recent one, outside enjoying the 4th of July festivities!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Oh Pink he was irrestably adorable as a pup!!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## TeamCourter

So freakin adorable as a pup, and just as handsome as an adult

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink

Thanks y'all.


----------



## busa2000

*Dakota*

Dakota


----------



## TeamCourter

busa2000 said:


> Dakota
> View attachment 51297


Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minaehab

they are all nice


----------



## Mike Angelo

That's my puppy, Mr Nibbles only year and 7 months ago....


----------



## Mike Angelo

My puppy still a puppy.
Mr Nibbles today Dec 4, 2014
One year & 7 months.....


----------



## Maddog




----------



## John_B

Still a puppy but he's a year old now so i'll post up Bruno from 7 weeks until now


----------



## little_bear

*bear 6 weeks 6 days too 9 months 3 weeks*

Cant add pics :/


----------



## jttar

little_bear said:


> Cant add pics :/


Yo will have to host your pictures yourself or on another site. Many here use Photobucket. Go to that site and bring up the picture, then copy the URL address. Come back here and in your post, copy the URL into the "insert picture" dialog box (click on the yellow icon above your post) and your picture will show. Or you can copy the pictures URL address into your post where you want it to show.

Joe


----------



## gpbkool

@9months


----------



## Coco11

Blue American Bully Pit Bull
8 weeks old

Will post more pictures and videos over time


----------



## gpbkool




----------



## gpbkool




----------



## big_moss

Brutus at about 3 weeks old


----------



## big_moss

4 months old


----------



## big_moss

7 1/2 months old and weighed in today at 70lbs


----------



## jttar

Love watching them grow. Thanks for sharing big_moss!

Joe


----------



## Dane.myers

Hooey from 2 months(12 pounds) to 6 months.(62 pounds)


----------



## SKHuffman

This is voodoo before I brought him home up to now at 9 weeks. Brought him home one week ago. His color has changed, which doesn't surprise me. Can someone help me identify his color and pattern?


----------



## Paulsdeep559

Lucian at a little over a year


----------



## SoCalPitGal

apbt2010 said:


> Ok here is bear then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the boxer isnt mine its my cousins, i looked after him while they were on vaction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali when we got her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her now, shes 5 months old


OMGsh your Bear looks just like my two dogs, Thora and Cerberus!


----------



## Jbbrooks05

Lexi then and now


----------



## LoKi'ZmOmMy

Before and Now... I Love My Loki!


----------



## Crystal 33

Last pic is of Jake today. This is my dog mother is pit and lab mix. Never knew what the dad was.


----------



## Lurchi

Wow that is a lot of dogs. Dumae by far my favorite. Just perfection. I am so pissed I cannot have them where I live. Bullies yes but not full APBT's. Question, if you remember, how long did it take for the ear cropping to heal?

Keep up the good work you obviously do with your dogs.

I am so jealous!


----------



## Sosa414

My boy Sosa


----------



## jttar

Sosa is a handsome young man. Love the brindle and the perfect face markings.

Joe


----------



## s.njr1992

Bear is a beautiful dog


----------



## ylee66

Thor @ 9 wks, 6mos and 1 yr 4mos


----------



## pit4evr

Buddah...12 weeks in lower left corner. 1 year in top right corner. 2 years in the middle pic.


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum pit4evr. Buddah is a good looking boy. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## apbt.Bronx

Bronx at 2 months vs. 4 years hehe


----------



## Rrk1022

Pepper at 10 weeks, then again now, and one of her sister socks
They are both 4 months now


----------



## ylee66

She's pretty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ylee66

ylee66 said:


> Thor @ 9 wks, 6mos and 1 yr 4mos












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco15

Rocco at 8 weeks


----------



## Rocco15

Rocco 5 months


----------



## Rocco15

Rocco now at 11 months, sorry about the 3 posts. .still figuring out how to put em all together


----------



## jttar

Rocco is a handsome big boy. Thanks for the pictures.

Joe


----------



## Inkedup22

Well we just added this pretty girl Mrs Karma to the family. She's 8 weeks old. Blue fawn and red nose. Here is a puppy picture will update as she grows!


----------



## DramaandMe

Drama 6 months to 16 months
Adopted from ACS Chicago Downtown in Feb/March 2015, born in September 2014
(missing a few middle pics due to deletion from my camera) ..about 5 months between last two pics


----------



## jipsynurse

Onyx Princess Beyonce' b 11/4/2014. My baby phat fat.


----------



## jipsynurse

Solo, b 7/15/14. Altered male. Rescued this awesome giant at 9 weeks from a shady woman who had too many bully/mixes on her property to count. He was living outdoors, no shelter, malnourished and eat up with mange. He weighs in at 90# but thinks he's a tiny lapdog. Eager to please, affectionate and clownish, Solo adds so much to our life.


----------



## Karamale/Rambo

*They Are Growing .... !*

My babies are growing so fast ... They are just 2 months and have already doubled in size just about!:clap:


----------



## allyssa

My pup zoe


----------



## Scrappy14

Scrappy from puppy to 1yr 10months


----------



## Alpha.males0617

Osiris at 2 months and now 8 months. Still a pup.


----------



## Alpha.males0617

Horus at 2 months and now 8 months


----------



## Telly1

I just got this cute little pit bull puppy I was told he is razorz eadge can any one look at him & varify that he is


----------



## BCdogs

Telly1 said:


> I just got this cute little pit bull puppy I was told he is razorz eadge can any one look at him & varify that he is


Razor's Edge is an American Bully bloodline. Do you have a pedigree? And how old is he? He looks very young.


----------



## Pitlover101

Leila 6 weeks old:



3 months old:



5 months old:



Now, 8 months old:


----------



## Closharris

At about 3 months and 2 years.


----------



## amylynn

Hi everyone...this is my fur baby Lolah...she became mine the minute I saw her?


----------



## Johantico

Rex as a puppy and a few weeks ago


----------



## YHWH'STRUMPET

Wow Elvis Fink's Poison Ivy is absolutely gorgeous! Does anyone know if there are any breeders that produce dogs like her in the Pacific Northwest? -like Id, Wa area?


----------



## EckoMac

YHWH'STRUMPET said:


> Wow Elvis Fink's Poison Ivy is absolutely gorgeous! Does anyone know if there are any breeders that produce dogs like her in the Pacific Northwest? -like Id, Wa area?


She came out of SoCal. 
Hit up some ADBA shows and pulls in your area, I'm sure you'll find some dogs you like at those and then you can start asking about breeders and where to find what you're looking for.


----------



## YHWH'STRUMPET

Does her breeder have a website?


----------



## EckoMac

YHWH'STRUMPET said:


> Does her breeder have a website?


Breeders of dogs like that don't have websites. They don't part with pups easily because they breed for themselves not to make money. That's why I suggested you go to local ADBA shows to get to know people and dogs.


----------



## Koolio

http://imgur.com/ecwNK


What bloodline is he?


----------



## jttar

Koolio said:


> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> What bloodline is he?


Looks like a Boxer mix to me.

Joe


----------



## TWadeJ

jttar said:


> Koolio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> What bloodline is he?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Boxer mix to me.
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Agreed - looks like a Boxer.


----------



## Nenskkilo2015

Kilo bout 6 weeks and kilo at 1 and 1yr and 7 months.


----------



## Blessedchico941

Like a month old to 7 months


----------



## Lokipup

*Loki age progression (12 wks to 8 mo)*

Loki age progression from 12 wks to 8 mo


----------



## karissa22

*It's amazing what a couple months can do*

We adopted Bumper after seeing him get hit by a car.

Before:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...105933.-2207520000.1483891577.&type=3&theater

After 2 months:

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=d251954482f9d02d90b52e3c49e7f895&oe=59222060


----------



## jordan.tuckr

Here is my baby 1.5 years old her name is Skylar
Pit bull smile by Jordan Tucker, on Flickr

here is a video of her and my other pitmix at the park!


----------



## grunt0341

My Conan over the summer and when he was a few weeks old.


----------



## grunt0341

Sorry about the double pic... Downloading from phone


----------



## Coonrod94

Here's some pics of my puppy Louie. He's a pit mix. The pics are from when I got him to now at 5 months old


----------



## CHAPOsmom

CHAPO! Mommys beautiful boy! He is now 4 months and a week to the day!


----------



## billycarter23

My 3month old chinaman pit MANDY AND my Yorkie Bull

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## billycarter23

Sent from my H1611 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum billycarter23. You have two good looking dogs. You should start a thread in the Introduction section of the forum and tell us a little about yourself and both of your dogs.

Joe


----------



## Clarissy

*kyra at 4 weeks*










*3 months*










*5ish months*










*10ish months, most recent picture (feb 2017)*


----------



## jttar

Kyra went from a cute puppy to a beautiful looking girl. Thanks for sharing Clarissy!

Joe


----------



## Snowstorm

*Snowstorm Bully Kennels presents: The Nor'Easter*


----------



## Snowstorm

*Snowstorm Bully Kennels presents: The Nor'Easter*


----------



## jttar

Hello Snowstorm and welcome to the forum. Your pictures are not showing for us because we don't have access to the G drive on your computer where the pictures are stored (that's a good thing). 
What you need to do is host the picture online using a service like Photobucket.com and they copy the URL into your post or use the insert picture icon located at the top of the message box (yellow portrait one).

Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Joe


----------



## Richnix

Allie enjoying a walk in the sun
A few people have mentioned there could be something else in her other than pit bull.
3/4 PB, 1/4 DORK ( LOL )
Would any one like to take a guess ? It would not matter to me .


----------



## JennyB

Karma from 8 weeks to current 4 months..


----------



## Mudderof4Pitties

This is Hank (black) & Hanna at 6 weeks and Hank now at 1 year & Hanna now at 9 months.


----------



## jttar

Good looking dogs. Love the one with that handsome young man, Hank and Hanna together. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## Mudderof4Pitties

Those 3 LOVE to climb hay bales together. Thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## ShowMeUrPitties

Jack @ 7-8 weeks
Jack @ petsmart puppy graduation 6 months
& Jack now


----------



## David_W

thank you for photos, so cute!


----------



## Pandas Feet Skis

*Meet Panda...aka Pancakes, Pankey, Iron Panda lol*

Alright my first post! Here's my special needs rescue APBT Panda. He's now 3+ years old! up:up:


----------



## jttar

Welcome to the forum Pandas Feet Skis! 
Love seeing the before and after pictures. Panda is a great looking boy. appreciate you taking the time to show us the pictures.

Joe


----------



## jttar

ShowMeUrPitties said:


> Jack @ 7-8 weeks
> Jack @ petsmart puppy graduation 6 months
> & Jack now


Welcome to the forum ShowMeUrPitties. Looks like Jack just continues to get better and better looking. He loo so smart as his graduation, LOL. Thanks for sharing with us. Hope to see more of your posts real soon.

Joe


----------



## First Time Pit

*Prince Harley*

Hi All ! How do I upload pictures in a URL ??? no idea.....Thanks !


----------



## jttar

First Time Pit said:


> Hi All ! How do I upload pictures in a URL ??? no idea.....Thanks !


Welcome to the forum First Time Pit!

Go to the site where the picture is hosted (photobucket, google etc.) and open the picture. Now, mouse over the URL address, right click and select copy from the drop down box. 
Next, come back to this forum and open a response box or start a new thread. Place the cursor where you want the picture to display and click on the "Insert Image" icon from the top of the response box (it's the yellow one).
This will open a box that will ask you to enter the URL of your picture. Backspace off the http:// and right click in the address line. Then select paste and the pictures URL will be in the line. Click "OK" and the picture will show in your message after you submit reply. 
It may sound difficult but after a few times it will become very fast.

Joe


----------



## Gee&Cairo

Cairo 6 Weeks - 8 Months
















Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## shavonda001

Ceasar at 9.5mo






























Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## shavonda001

Ceasar at 6 weeks
















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Great pics. Couldn't get at cuter then those six week old pics.

Joe


----------



## shavonda001

Ikr..so i just had a question about his coat, is this a rare color?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete765

1 week-6.5months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copper37081780

Can you tell me what breed you think my dog might be

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Big!

Likely week 3 and current






























Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Go Big!

Few recent























Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Thanks for sharing with us Go Big. It's so cool to see how the pup progresses. Yours is looking great. nice job. 

Joe


----------



## Go Big!

Np I'll keep posting as time goes along. I may get another one day. Next one will be a red nose and blue mix for sure. With papers lol!

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost79

*new here*

That is awesome. I just got a new pupp two days ago. He is a bullypitt. His name is Thor,lol. Hes going to be a monster. His paws are almost as big as my 2 1/2 year old females paws shes full blue and is 76 lbs. I will try to get pics on here soon I am new . Thanks


----------



## jttar

Ghost79 said:


> That is awesome. I just got a new pupp two days ago. He is a bullypitt. His name is Thor,lol. Hes going to be a monster. His paws are almost as big as my 2 1/2 year old females paws shes full blue and is 76 lbs. I will try to get pics on here soon I am new . Thanks


Congratulations on your new pup Ghost79. How about starting a new thread in the Introduction section of the forum and including some pictures. If you need help on how to post pictures just let us know.

Joe


----------



## Go Big!

Growth spurts lately









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## missemily_grace

Rosie at 9 weeks and again at 10 months, 









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Borre97

So... it's been 7 months since we adopted him. He is around 8-9 months old










and here is another with both Beyzi and Piccolo


----------



## Ausra

This is my pup Titan! 7 weeks vs 7 months. Currently 60 pounds


----------



## PetMom4Life

What cuties!!!! <3


----------



## Babiegirrl88

Ares the day I picked him. Around 2 weeks old. Then him the day I got him. 3.5 weeks old. Him now.


----------



## jttar

Cute pup Babiegirrl88. Thanks for sharing the picture with us.

Joe


----------



## Diamond17

Diamond at 2 months old on her first day home









Diamond at a year old wearing her old service dog vest at the zoo


----------



## jttar

:goodpost:

Great looking face on Diamond.

Joe


----------



## MaxsMama

Maxx at 8 weeks and now at 1 yr 5 mos


----------



## CK88

Bear
















Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar

Handsome looking Bear CK88. :clap:


----------



## Real_Country_Huntress

We are new, Kratos is a little over a year old 🥰 here’s a side by side photo from the first day home to playing in the yard


----------



## jttar

Kratos was such a cute puppy and now such a handsome boy. Thanks for sharing the pictures. 

Joe


----------



## AlanParker1989

Real_Country_Huntress said:


> We are new, Kratos is a little over a year old 🥰 here’s a side by side photo from the first day home to playing in the yard
> View attachment 90412


He's so grogeous! In the photographs, he has different eye colors. Can the eye color change so much? It's a little weird🙃


----------



## jttar

@AlanParker, it is not unusual for the puppies eyes to change color. A lot of pups are born with blue or green eyes and they darken as the dog matures.

Joe


----------



## Kurapika

aww my heart is so full seeing all your dog photos! really made my day!


----------



## jttar

Glad you found us Kurapika!

Joe


----------



## American_Pit13

Xena


----------



## American_Pit13

Spock


----------



## jttar

Gorgeous pictures. I love the brindle but my eye goes right to Spock, he is stunning. Thanks for sharing. 

Joe


----------

